# opportunities in Afghanistan



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello-

Any NEC Certified / Master / Journeyman Electrician would like to take a tour in Afghanistan? We are currently seeking the qualified electricians for a 3 months or 6 months (or longer) duty in Afghanistan. We are closing in on a contract to put together about 1,100 pre-fabricated containers to housing units, bathroom, and closets for the US Forces. The customer is US Army Corps of Engineers – Afghanistan Engineer District.

We are offering $9,000+ salary per month, zero expenses while in AFG (execpt for personal expenses), and personal body guard. 

Anyone interested please contact me at [email protected], I can go into further details.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

and personal body guard.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

spammer!


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Haliburton pays 21k per month for a Master Electrician with combat experience. 30 days on and 15 days off. You wanna pay a Master the same as a Jman??


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

BuzzKill said:


> spammer!


nah, i'm pretty certain the post is not a spam.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Haliburton pays 21k per month for a Master Electrician with combat experience. 30 days on and 15 days off. You wanna pay a Master the same as a Jman??


Does being Married count?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

can we get guns?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

on a serious note, i would love to go but how safe is it? i dont want to get killed


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

I dont know if I would call it spam..... the guy is offering jobs.......alot of people on here complain that there is no jobs here..... 9k is pretty good money for a non business owner


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

Innovative said:


> Haliburton pays 21k per month for a Master Electrician with combat experience. 30 days on and 15 days off. You wanna pay a Master the same as a Jman??


it mentioned $9k+ and didn't have a limit, it is depending on experience of course. 30 on and 15 off? that's a nice job to have, too bad we're not Haliburton nor have a fat LOGCAP contract like they do. besides, i don't see too many Haliburton guys in Afghanistan, so i'm sure that's a difference as well.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> can we get guns?


Private contractors are not allowed to pack heat.......


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

HCG.Careers said:


> it mentioned $9k+ and didn't have a limit, it is depending on experience of course. 30 on and 15 off? that's a nice job to have, too bad we're not Haliburton nor have a fat LOGCAP contract like they do. besides, i don't see too many Haliburton guys in Afghanistan, so i'm sure that's a difference as well.


Iraq....... and that offer was on the table 3 years ago....


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> on a serious note, i would love to go* but how safe is it?* i dont want to get killed


Body guard? That should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

where would they be building them? hopefully its on a military base and not in the middle of some city with no army around


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> on a serious note, i would love to go but how safe is it? i dont want to get killed


Probably as safe as working in an inner city being an electrician...... the safe working practices are probably better then they are with your current employer.....
If I were single, 10 years younger and didnt own a business, I would be working in the Middle East right now. If your willing to bust a** they pay is terrific.


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> on a serious note, i would love to go but how safe is it? i dont want to get killed


we can get you licensed to carry if you are here for longer than 6 months. it's a lengthy process with the Afghan government. 

i deployed to AFG with the US Army from 2006 to 2008, since then become a contractor in the private sector. there are lots of expats here and most of them don't carry guns. i don't anymore. i also don't run around like a cowboy - low profile is the key!

most importantly, there is always a risk working in crappy country like AFG. however, we do have a heavy politicial punch within the Afghan government and we wouldn't ask anyone to go to places where we (especially I) wouldn't go. 

BTW, the contract is at two US bases, FOB Gardez and FOB Shank.


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Body guard? That should tell you all you need to know.


well, i'm sure you don't hear too many US citizens (besides the military - unfortunately) getting whacked. the reason for bodyguard is to have extra person to depend on and a peice of mind. we treat our securty staff the same as expats - if it's not safe, no one would go.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i just looked up those bases on google. the insurgents like to attack them. has there been any recent attacks at those bases?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HCG.Careers said:


> nah, i'm pretty certain the post is not a spam.


 
No, you just posted it all over. *Just like spam*.


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> where would they be building them? hopefully its on a military base and not in the middle of some city with no army around


it's in FOB Gardez and FOB Shank, where US forces are present. 

in the event the job is middle of nowhere, we would build the walls, place the office/living connex with the necessary life-support, then go in. we don't cowboy it and think we're just camping somewhere.


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> i just looked up those bases on google. the insurgents like to attack them. has there been any recent attacks at those bases?


no, i have not heard of attacks on those 2 FOBs for a while, but it doesn't mean it won't be in the future.

i was just there a week ago for a site visit, drove down there with a guard (licensed to carry an AK) in a red corolla, nothing special jumped out.

the requirement is to put up 1,100 pre-fab connex for the US forces in FOB Gardez, and 2,200 in FOB Shank. we not asking the people reading the post here to pull wires or do much grunt work, we need to qualified electricans to provide oversight to the screen Afghan workers and commission the whole project when its ready to.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

HCG.Careers said:


> no, i have not heard of attacks on those 2 FOBs for a while, but it doesn't mean it won't be in the future.
> 
> i was just there a week ago for a site visit, drove down there with a guard (licensed to carry an AK) in a red corolla, nothing special jumped out.
> 
> the requirement is to put up 1,100 pre-fab connex for the US forces in FOB Gardez, and 2,200 in FOB Shank. we not asking the people reading the post here to pull wires or do much grunt work, we need to qualified electricans to provide oversight to the screen Afghan workers and commission the whole project when its ready to.


i sent you a PM


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No, you just posted it all over. *Just like spam*.


ha! i didn't mean to and didn't know people are using more of a personal screen name than my horrble screen name. 

i posted at a few places because i really need qualified electricians here in Afghanistan. 

so if there is a way for me to not appear as a spamer, i'm all ears.


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

:2guns::saddam:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HCG.Careers said:


> .......so if there is a way for me to not appear as a spamer, i'm all ears.


 
Well, you've already burned that bridge by posting it at least three times. Once would have been enough.


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Well, you've already burned that bridge by posting it at least three times. Once would have been enough.


i just signed up today and noticed a vast number of discussion communities, hence the post in 3 differnt areas. sorry dude.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

HCG.Careers said:


> i just signed up today and noticed a vast number of discussion communities, hence the post in 3 differnt areas. sorry dude.


Just saying it's kind of an unwritten rule in forums. I don't thnk you offended anyone, it's just not protocol.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Latest statistics are something like one civilian death for every military death in AFG, right?


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Just saying it's kind of an unwritten rule in forums. I don't thnk you offended anyone, it's just not protocol.


ah heh! i got it, it won't happen again.


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

JayH said:


> Latest statistics are something like one civilian death for every military deaths in AFG, right?


i honestly don't know that. i've been in AFG since 2006; 2 years with the Army Corps of Engineers and 2 years private sector; i'm sorry to say that i've never heard of that.


----------



## HCG.Careers (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.hcg-intl.com/about_us.html
that is our website, but nothing like anything you are use to. 

it's almost 2am in Kabul and i need to attend to the Outlook monster, got about 10 emails i have to reply tonight. don't hate me if i can't attend to your posts until tomorrow.

http://www.aed.usace.army.mil/contracting-sol-date.asp
0047 - RLB Gardez
0053 - RLB Shank

those are the two contracts that i'd like to have qualified electricans displayed within my proposal. there is a clause which AED want to award these contracts to Afghan firms; we are perfectly positioned for them! if you have any questions, please email me at [email protected]. BTW, the internet speed in AFG is not exactly robust, so really, please bear with me, thanks.


----------



## PORUS (Jan 23, 2010)

Can I work I'm willing to drink and bathe in taliban blood if need be.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

HCG.Careers said:


> i posted at a few places because i really need qualified electricians here in Afghanistan.
> 
> so if there is a way for me to not appear as a spamer, i'm all ears.


480 said it. 
On this site there is NO need to multi-post or cross-post. You thread/post WILL get seen wherever you put it. :thumbsup:

Thanks.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i sent you a PM


Best of luck, I hope it works out just the way you want it too.!:thumbsup:


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> 480 said it.
> On this site there is NO need to multi-post or cross-post. You thread/post WILL get seen wherever you put it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks.


duty noted and thank you. i hope it's okay for me to start with a new screen name as the previous one (HCG.Careers) is just too formal / too spam like... 

OCONUS = outside the continental United States

thanks to everyone educating me on the forum customs. i can still be reached at the email address shown above. it's 3:40am in Kabul, i am going to bed for real!!!


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

hello all-

i've received lots of interest for the opportunities in Afghanistan and am currently emailing/replying to you individually. by all means, keep the emails/posts coming, thanks again!!!


-Michael


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Can you drink beer over there? On base of course.
A couple guys on this forum did the math on these high paying jobs and found out they really were not as high paying as it looked.

Take those numbers you threw out there and work the numbers at 7 days a week at minimum 12 hours per day. Then lets see if it is really worth risking your life for.

Another thing. Do you provide any benefits like health insurance and life insurance?


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Can you drink beer over there? On base of course.
> A couple guys on this forum did the math on these high paying jobs and found out they really were not as high paying as it looked.
> 
> Take those numbers you threw out there and work the numbers at 7 days a week at minimum 12 hours per day. Then lets see if it is really worth risking your life for.
> ...


Hello John,

I certainly know what you are saying; I mean after all, I’ve served with the Army in Afghanistan and getting a salary of $6k a month as a Staff Sergeant and there are lot more people below my rank that’s serving here. Surely, you really can’t compare the military with the private sector, but it’s still a meaningful job building compounds for the US/International Forces.

Working 7 days a week is not healthy and is not encouraged. However, working in Afghanistan means giving up certain amenities which we all are use to, i.e. Wal-Mart, go to the movies, or simply jump in a car and enjoy a nice drive. Everyone must understand that. Friday is the day off here. It is considered a holy day for the Muslims and there are no physical work being done that day unless there is a need for it.

Regarding risking your life… I have some interesting figures; more people die from drinking & driving, gang shootings, drug related, and household accident situations in the States than the expats in Afghanistan, including the military. Therefore, it is actually more dangerous working in the States or other industrialized countries than in Afghanistan. It is the military in me, I will never ask anyone (including the local Afghans) to go to places or complete a task I wouldn’t do myself. We take security very seriously and everyone must follow our Standard Operating Procedure (SOP) while in country.

BTW, no beer on base, that’s against General Rule #1 by the DoD. However, Dubai is only 3 hours away. We do feel a long weekend away in Dubai is a good thing, but should only treated as a perk when all cylinders are pumping and the project is on auto-pilot. 

Please note the $9k+ (depending on experience) salary is not taxed as my company is a foreign company, however, you are required to answer to Uncle Sam on April 15th just like every law abiding US citizen.

We are unable to offer insurance as no insurance company would insure an Afghan company, certainly no life insurance as well. However, all US bases treat US citizens without questions. I would suggest to everyone that’s going to work in foreign countries keep their current health insurance and receive treatments while back home. Working oversea (especially in Afghanistan) is not for everyone, please understand that.


-Michael


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

PORUS said:


> Can I work I'm willing to drink and bathe in taliban blood if need be.


i hear you brother! i feel the same way!!!


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

oh crap! i forgot about the Defense Base Act (DBA) insurance for everyone that is working on a project.

http://www.defensebaseact.com/


-Michael


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

I would imagine when you talk about the $9,000 a month your talking about straight time for a forty hour week, right? If you don't mind me asking whats the OT like


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OCONUS said:


> .............Regarding risking your life… I have some interesting figures; more people die from drinking & driving, gang shootings, drug related, and household accident situations in the States than the expats in Afghanistan, including the military. .........


How about a *per-capita* comparison?

There's just a _wee_ bit more people in the States than there is on US bases in The Sandbox.:whistling2:


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

gardiner said:


> I would imagine when you talk about the $9,000 a month your talking about straight time for a forty hour week, right? If you don't mind me asking whats the OT like


i actually look at it as in do what it takes to get the job done, not by the hours. of course, there are heavy days and light days. even during the light days, you are still in Afghanistan... it's not like you are hitch a ride to the nearest water hole and enjoy the happy hour. 

be perfectly honest, it's more like 50 ~ 60 hour work week (hence salary). working more = time go faster... then again, that's just me. so why am i still up at 1am in Kabul? because i'm looking for professional electicians like you all. :thumbsup:


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

480sparky said:


> How about a *per-capita* comparison?
> 
> There's just a _wee_ bit more people in the States than there is on US bases in The Sandbox.:whistling2:


i hear ya. the size of Afghanistan is very close to Texas. TX has about 24mil while AFG runs about 12mil people. check the numbers there, i'm sure the death rate in TX is much higher than the expats in AFG.


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

wait, my numbers for AFG population was bad, there are about 32mil boys and girls running around here. 

i think there are about 60k US military and about 15k expats here; TX still wins the number game.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

OCONUS said:


> i actually look at it as in do what it takes to get the job done, not by the hours. of course, there are heavy days and light days. even during the light days, you are still in Afghanistan... it's not like you are hitch a ride to the nearest water hole and enjoy the happy hour.
> 
> be perfectly honest, it's more like 50 ~ 60 hour work week (hence salary). working more = time go faster... then again, that's just me. so why am i still up at 1am in Kabul? because i'm looking for professional electicians like you all. :thumbsup:


Based on 50 hour week your talking about $40 an hour but on 60 our week your closer to $35 and hour. The oil patch up here pays that and except for the occasional irate father with a pregnant daughter no one ever shoots at you


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OCONUS said:


> ........be perfectly honest, it's more like 50 ~ 60 hour work week (hence salary). working more = time go faster............



Silly me, but then what's the incentive to work 50-60/hours a week when you get paid the same for working 40 hours a week?


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

gardiner said:


> Based on 50 hour week your talking about $40 an hour but on 60 our week your closer to $35 and hour. The oil patch up here pays that and except for the occasional irate father with a pregnant daughter no one ever shoots at you


well, the math is a little off, but i know what you are saying. by not have to worry about rent, food, etc..., i think the pay goes a little further than you think. 

also, it's not like every Afghan dude is out to get you. lots of them are grateful that we are here to rebuild their country and learn what we have to teach them. the media really bash Afghanistan as a whole, i mean honestly, can you imagine watching Jerry Springer without the inbreeding dramas? heck no, because it would be boring! Afghanistan is not as bad as you think or as the media made it out to be.


-Michael


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM and you didn't answer some of my questions, hence I'm asking in public. No benefits, medical, dental, or life. If I understand correctly the money is not tax free, so I would be 1099'd at the end of the year? Safety is still a concern. If we are not pulling wire/bending conduit then why are we needed? A few good project Managers could run the kind of project. What about inspections, who handles that? When your 6 mos. tour is over then what? One last dumb question, what is the voltage and frequency over there? Can I have my son, a US Marine as my body guard? I trust him.

I haven't said no, but I haven't said yes. Being deployed doesn't bother me, but I just want to know what I'm up against. At least in the military we knew the battle plan.


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Silly me, but then what's the incentive to work 50-60/hours a week when you get paid the same for working 40 hours a week?


c'mon man, you know there are lots of incentives which i think i've already talked about... once again, working in Afghanistan is not for everyone.

let me tell you why i'm here:
- good pay (although i'm only running on sweat equity right now)
- more than just a job
- teaching the Afghans the modern skillsets
- rebuilding a country
- building bases / facilities for the home team to do their job
- being a part of history


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

You are right my math is a little off I did the computations at 4 weeks a month and not at 4.5 or .4 never really remember that, but I don't know anyone working in the fields and having to pay rent or food etc... you travel out the company picks up all the expences so I just don't see what is so great about $9,000 a month. I just don't see the incentive.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

To see what the incentive is, just look at the pay scale in Florida.:laughing:


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

Greg said:


> I sent you a PM and you didn't answer some of my questions, hence I'm asking in public. No benefits, medical, dental, or life. If I understand correctly the money is not tax free, so I would be 1099'd at the end of the year? Safety is still a concern. If we are not pulling wire/bending conduit then why are we needed? A few good project Managers could run the kind of project. What about inspections, who handles that? When your 6 mos. tour is over then what? One last dumb question, what is the voltage and frequency over there? Can I have my son, a US Marine as my body guard? I trust him.
> 
> I haven't said no, but I haven't said yes. Being deployed doesn't bother me, but I just want to know what I'm up against. At least in the military we knew the battle plan.


hello Greg, i replied to your PM, but have no idea why it didn't deliver, please check it again. my cue shows i've replied...

i'll answer your questions here for the good of the thread:

#1 - your salary will be wired to an account of your choice every month. the salary is not taxed, but you must pay taxes like every US citizen. i don't remember if it was 1099, i had my accountant file my taxes. sorry i can't help you there.

#2 - safety is always a concern and we take it very seriously. you must follow our SOP while in country.

#3 - Afghanistan Engineer District (AED, a part of US Army Corps of Engineers) requires a proven professional electrician to oversee the electrical work. sure a good PM can do the job, so why can't the PM be an electrician?

#4 - AED will be inspecting the project, as in an experienced government official will be conducting the inspection.

#5 - when the 6 months tour is over, that's it, as in you will be the one telling us how long you want to work here (depending on the project of course). we'll ask the selected electrician to stay if there is more work, i mean why wouldn't we?

#6 - the voltage requirement may change per the project, the one we are bidding on is 120/208 VAC, 60hz.

#7 - i am certain your son is an outstanding Marine, but he won't be needed as we already possess qualified security personnel. i know you trust him, but if you come work for us, you have to trust us as well.

i hope i've helped. i wrote on my reply to your PM that i would give you more detail after my travel to Dubai tomorrow. sorry i couldn't be more prompt, please bear with me.


-Michael


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

OCONUS said:


> c'mon man, you know there are lots of incentives which i think i've already talked about... once again, working in Afghanistan is not for everyone.
> 
> let me tell you why i'm here:
> - good pay (although i'm only running on sweat equity right now)
> ...



OK, if those are the incentives to work 50-60 hours a week as opposed to just 40 (for the same pay), then what do those incentives pay?



OCONUS said:


> - good pay ......


OK, $9k/month, tax free. Check.


OCONUS said:


> - more than just a job


Will my bank accept that in lieu of cash?


OCONUS said:


> - teaching the Afghans the modern skillsets


My wallet's still not getting fatter.


OCONUS said:


> - rebuilding a country


Honorable, but that still don't feed the bulldog.


OCONUS said:


> - building bases / facilities for the home team to do their job


Again, admirable. I support the troops. But there's still no real incentive there.


OCONUS said:


> - being a part of history


What chapter will I be in? You know, the book you're writing exalting us for the work we did there?


Let's put a pencil to it now. A month works out to 4.33 weeks (52/12). $9,000 a month..... just south of $2,100 a week. 60 hours? Shy of $35 per. Back home, that's about the same as $29.50/hour wages (figuring 1.5x for 20hrs OT).

Let's say I'm a slacker, and I'm only gonna put in 40 hours a week. $52/hour..... Gee. I think I should milk this puppy.


Now I'm not trying to say your full of it, but let's be realistic. This is how some are going to look at it.


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

gardiner said:


> You are right my math is a little off I did the computations at 4 weeks a month and not at 4.5 or .4 never really remember that, but I don't know anyone working in the fields and having to pay rent or food etc... you travel out the company picks up all the expences so I just don't see what is so great about $9,000 a month. I just don't see the incentive.


roger that, however, i've always said $9k+ depending on experience. it is not set as the final number.

i'm certain that you don't see me preaching working in Afghanistan is the best job in the world. you may not view working here have much incentive, but others may.


-Michael


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

480sparky said:


> OK, if those are the incentives to work 50-60 hours a week as opposed to just 40 (for the same pay), then what do those incentives pay?
> 
> 
> OK, $9k/month, tax free. Check.
> ...


i am not writing a history book nor trying to get everyone jump on the Afghanistan wagon. i am opening up to seek qualified electricians for opportunities in Afghanistan. if this is not your cup of tea, that's pretty much the end of it.


-Michael


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

OCONUS said:


> c'mon man, you know there are lots of incentives which i think i've already talked about... once again, working in Afghanistan is not for everyone.
> 
> let me tell you why i'm here:
> - good pay (although i'm only running on sweat equity right now)
> ...


OCONUS As a fellow vet I respect your service, but I am betting you are not doing it for these great benefits listed above and I sure as hell bet you are doing your job for a lot more than a mere $9000 a month which is not on par for war zone pay. Especially when you are saying "tax free in one hand" and saying "you will need to pay the IRS as any American" on the other.

Your company may not take out taxes but whether or not the pay will be tax free depends on several things so please do not use this falsity to lure people in.:no:
$12000 to $18000 for a journey in a hot area is more along the lines of where pay should be starting and still probably not anywhere near what you are making.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Afghanistan is the opium and heroin capital of the world; Pakistan, Turkey, Iran, and other nearby regions are the conduits for the trade. After we are gone from there, they will continue to produce this stuff. I can't think of a better place to test aging nuclear weapons.

http://www.rawa.org/temp/runews/2009/02/19/afghanistan-still-world-s-opium-capital.html

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/attack-on-the-heart-of-the-taliban-1.1006303


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> OCONUS As a fellow vet I respect your service, but I am betting you are not doing it for these great benefits listed above and I sure as hell bet you are doing your job for a lot more than a mere $9000 a month which is not on par for war zone pay. Especially when you are saying "tax free in one hand" and saying "you will need to pay the IRS as any American" on the other.
> 
> Your company may not take out taxes but whether or not the pay will be tax free depends on several things so please do not use this falsity to lure people in.:no:
> $12000 to $18000 for a journey in a hot area is more along the lines of where pay should be starting and still probably not anywhere near what you are making.


well, you are challenging me on my personal beliefs and i don't know how to defend myself without sounding aggravated, so i'll just leave it at that. everyone is entilted to their opinions; you have said yours.

really, i am working for free on sweat equity. i too hope to have a nice salary or a bonus once i land the contract i'm after. it is also why i am replying you at 0345 Kabul time while seeking qualified electricians.

regarding the tax issue, i am simply stating the fact - the salary is not taxed when its wired to the bank. taking cash is also another choice (or parts of it & spent it, give it away - i would't care), i am not the one to say you must claim it, we're all adults after all. i've had expat employee who is a dual citizen (US & German) and the bank account is in Franfurt while she spent it in the US. i've also had employees taking a vacation in Thailand with $30k in their pocket. i don't think i am twisting anything here to make false statements or to lure people in. i am stating the facts.

thank you for pointing out the pay scales and i will keep that in mind. on the other hand, as a business owner, i've done my research, hence the "+" after the $9k.

most importantly, thank you for your service for our country.


-Michael


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

well, it's almost 0430 in kabul. i am checking out for the night. i will be defending myself tomorrow. haha!!!

oh yeah, i get to have pork and booze in dubai tomorrow, so i might not be as prompt with my responses as i was the last couple days. thank you all and may the force be with you. 


-Michael


----------



## rsihnhold (Mar 9, 2010)

From your posts it is hard to tell if there is only a single position available as a PM or if you are hiring multiple electricians to oversee smaller crew? Could you clarify how many guys you are looking for?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

OCONUS said:


> well, you are challenging me on my personal beliefs and i don't know how to defend myself without sounding aggravated, so i'll just leave it at that. everyone is entilted to their opinions; you have said yours.
> 
> really, i am working for free on sweat equity. i too hope to have a nice salary or a bonus once i land the contract i'm after. it is also why i am replying you at 0345 Kabul time while seeking qualified electricians.
> 
> ...


Mike not knocking your personal beliefs I do not know you well enough to do that just don't blow smoke they are far from being the pay you are promoting them to be is what I am saying. You and 99% of all business men and workers going over there are primarily going for one reason a good amount of cash, there are many secondary reasons for some but that is the reason everyone is really there for.

And you may be working for free but your intent like all of us seeking bids is to get a fat pay out on the backside, nothing wrong with that, but again lets be honest about it.

And the reason I bashed you on the tax thing is because it was a little, I'll call it misleading. First you say it is tax free then you say but we all must pay the IRS its do as honest Americans, Then well it may not be tax free we just do not take taxes out, and finally what is in bold above in your quote.

Let's be honest tax free dough is a job seller but you not taking taxes out does not mean it is tax free, and you have waffled on we needed to pay our taxes then well we are all adults. That is true but don't misspeak when it can cost a guy thousands or tens of thousands in tax liabilities down the road. Just tell us here that it may be tax free, on a 3 month deployment probably not, but you need to check with a tax expert. That is all I am saying brother.

good luck


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Mike not knocking your personal beliefs I do not know you well enough to do that just don't blow smoke they are far from being the pay you are promoting them to be is what I am saying. You and 99% of all business men and workers going over there are primarily going for one reason a good amount of cash, there are many secondary reasons for some but that is the reason everyone is really there for.
> 
> And you may be working for free but your intent like all of us seeking bids is to get a fat pay out on the backside, nothing wrong with that, but again lets be honest about it.
> 
> ...


roger that sir. continue on, i'd like to mention that not once i've said anything about being tax free or it's a tax free job. please go through every post of mine (including HCG.Careers), i've never said tax free. i'm sure you know the only non-taxed situation (80% of the pay) is when a contractor is oversea for over 330 days. i did mention i am unable to comment on the tax filing as i had my accountant file my taxes in the States. 

once again, i've never said tax free. it's in black & white, please read my posts again. you took tax is not taken out = tax free, that is not the case. furthermore, it is not possible for an Afghan company to take tax out for the US government. really, i am only stating the facts. 

regarding the "let's be honest" pay comment, i'm sure you don't knock on your supervisor's door and ask him what he/she is making, they're are getting a higher pay for a reason; they're your supervisor for a reason. 

i did say "good pay" on why i am here in my previous post. so therefore, i am not hinting that i will only make peanuts while running around in Afghanistan. 

yes, there is a huge potential for high earnings here, however, please consider the all the work necessary to establish a sound project proposal, then to manage a company to execute the project. i'm going to assume that you are not a business owner or had the responsibility to generate revenue so a company can survive. i sincerely hope you don't take my comment the wrong way. i simply want to point out the difference in our standpoint and attitude.

once again x 2, i've never said anything about tax free. thanks!


-Michael


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

rsihnhold said:


> From your posts it is hard to tell if there is only a single position available as a PM or if you are hiring multiple electricians to oversee smaller crew? Could you clarify how many guys you are looking for?


hello, there is a need for about 2 to 3 qualified guys (depending on the project). i'm off to the Kabul airport to dubai. i can provide you with more detials at a later time, thanks.


-Michael


----------



## may5183 (Mar 24, 2010)

*may5183 I emailed him*

I sent the guy an email.I spent all of 2007 and 2008 building ethanol plants in iowa. I have heard of HCG,check the trades.He told me $9k plus month plus personal bodyguard and interpreter.Basically no expenses at all while in country except spending money. Sign up for 6+ months and every 90 days get a week off at $100 day with a roundtrip airfare worth no more than $4k. The job bid is due apr 3 and they expect an answr by may 1, I was told the job is 427 days. All of the money,security and other issues aside.
#1 Haliburton ALWAYS DENIES any Company people in country. Really want to go to work for an outfit who,when trouble starts they say :I don't know these guys?"
#2 I have been out of work for sometime. living on unemployment sidejobs and prayers isn't working so working for $9k mo sounds pretty good regardless of whether I am running a crew or doing the actual work on the conex'es.ok maybe they do or don;t pay as well as the next guys.A bird in the hand... And these are just my own opinions and what the guy told me.so apologies if i offended anybody. Not my intent fellas.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

OCONUS said:


> roger that sir. continue on, i'd like to mention that not once i've said anything about being tax free or it's a tax free job. please go through every post of mine (including HCG.Careers), i've never said tax free. i'm sure you know the only non-taxed situation (80% of the pay) is when a contractor is oversea for over 330 days. i did mention i am unable to comment on the tax filing as i had my accountant file my taxes in the States.
> 
> once again, i've never said tax free. it's in black & white, please read my posts again. you took tax is not taken out = tax free, that is not the case. furthermore, it is not possible for an Afghan company to take tax out for the US government. really, i am only stating the facts.
> 
> ...


Your first post was edited so can not check that one, but believe that was initially were I had seen the tax free. No big deal it is clearly spelled out now in your last post for those that are interested. 

And yes I am a business owner not an employee so I know all about the tasks, time, labor and expense in getting a large project landed and running and in starting and keeping a company going.

As for asking my boss what he makes, If I still had one, hell yes I would ask what they are getting paid if I thought I was not getting my fair wage. If I am making good money then I do not care how much extra he is making because I am being properly taken care of. 

Yeah I have never had a problem asking my boss what he made if I had an issue or even going over his head to his boss to gain more pay for myself if I though I deserved it. And per the bold in your quote above they are the supervisor in general because of who they know or because they got in the door first 80% of the time from my experience. I have had very few cases were I had a supervisor that was there because of their own skills.:no:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Dubai can be an expensive proposition. I know a guy who spent 2 yrs in saudi making good bucks, but blew all the money in Dubai and came back with nothing. what a waste.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

wildleg said:


> Dubai can be an expensive proposition. I know a guy who spent 2 yrs in saudi making good bucks, but blew all the money in Dubai and came back with nothing. what a waste.


Dubai is great but can be very expensive. What a lot of people working or traveling to the middle east to work for the first time forget to consider is how much it costs in some of these "leave areas" to go out and have a good time or just by food. 

It is one of the factors that you must weigh in with the pay to determine if the time is really going to net you any money. Personally even at a little better than break even on profit in the trip it is still worth it at least once to see this part of the world. Some nice places to go including Dubai.

Like anything you just need to put away your bills and savings first and then spend as you feel necessary.


----------



## may5183 (Mar 24, 2010)

*R&R areas*

I have been on some overseas websights and spoken to people. I have been told that Dubai is beautiful(and 'spensive)but also that "that's where most of the single guys go."personally Manitoba,Canada and Canada across from Niagara Falls is as exotix as I have ever travelled.


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Your first post was edited so can not check that one, but believe that was initially were I had seen the tax free. No big deal it is clearly spelled out now in your last post for those that are interested.
> 
> And yes I am a business owner not an employee so I know all about the tasks, time, labor and expense in getting a large project landed and running and in starting and keeping a company going.
> 
> ...


regarding the very first post, i actually added "journeyman" into the text and did not change anything else. however, seems like anything on this forum is debatable. 

best wishes to your business sir.

-Michael


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

BTW, thank you Mr./Ms. administrator of ElectricianTalk.com for deleting my previous account.


-Michael


----------



## davgilliland (Mar 22, 2010)

i left a message at the the web site and no one has gotting back to me are the jobs gone already


----------



## may5183 (Mar 24, 2010)

The jobs are not gone as far as I know.The bid for the project isnt "in" yet and won't hear until almost may 1.send oconus a private message and your resume.Thats what I did. And good luck to all of us.may5183


----------



## may5183 (Mar 24, 2010)

they don't call 'em emergencies anymore.they call "em Patronies! George kennedy as patrone in airport.


----------



## GoodLookingUglyGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

I would be asking what kind of body armor is provided, are any tools provided, who is providing/building the sections. is american military present in the imidiate area. any bonuses, where is housing and food? are you bunked in a american military base? is this grid based or on site generator. can I get 3 ply toilette tissue. Hey a little comfort is always nice.


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

davgilliland said:


> i left a message at the the web site and no one has gotting back to me are the jobs gone already


i got your PM this morning dubai time and replied. i am still in discussion with my Afghan counterparts, thanks.


-Michael


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

P.M. sent


----------



## Sye (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi been reading this with interest, I am a brit living in France and would be interested in working in afghanistan, I am highly qualified with over thirty years Experience can you tell me more about the job I have worked in Middle East before


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

*Working on the proposal*

hello all, i've been busy with the proposal and haven't had the time to reply to you all. please bear with me, i will reply you each individually soon. 


many thanks,
Michael


----------



## davgilliland (Mar 22, 2010)

is there any news yet about this job and when do we start i will be there with my bags packed and tools in hand


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

*travel - done*

hello all,

i have been traveling and am now done for running around for a while. thank you for all who have emailed me, i will be replying individually today or tomorrow. 

more importantly, i am reviewing more opportunities for Afghanistan, please continue to email me or post your questions. 


-Michael


----------



## OCONUS (Mar 24, 2010)

davgilliland said:


> is there any news yet about this job and when do we start i will be there with my bags packed and tools in hand


 
hello-

we successfully turned in the proposals for the projects i previously mentioned. however, there are more projects being put out almost daily. we are currently conducting our review and identifying the best suited projects for us to bid. 

BTW, i can tell you AED (Army Corps of Engineer's division in AFG) is going to award about 200+ projects in AFG before end of the fiscal year (30SEP10), therefore, lots of work is ahead of us. please send me your info to [email protected] in order for me to reply directly, case by case, thank you very much in advance!!!


-Michael


----------



## davgilliland (Mar 22, 2010)

so is there no jobs open over there now or this summer


----------

